
Why all programmers should earn their master’s - prostoalex
http://qz.com/414542/why-programmers-should-get-a-masters-degree/
======
hwstar
When everyone has a Master's, employers will start stating Phd as the minimum.

In San Diego, most large companies won't even talk to you if you only have a
Bachelor's Degree.

Upskilling: A pox on America. What about hiring for potential, and training
new hires? That was what used to happen.

------
known
I'd say plan your retirement by 40 in Globalization;

